# Anybody use SELECT ?



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Anybody use select , on their alfalfa ? I am looking to putting in a couple of circles behind irrigated wheat this fall. I know there will be some cheat pressure in some areas . I want to control that best I can .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never on alfalfa, do use it on RR beans to take volunteer corn out. Haven't seen any damage to the beans yet from it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Usually spray with select after 3rd cutting on my alfalfa or when ever the fall grass starts to come in.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

We typically use it on new seedings only. One good shot of Raptor+Pursuit+Select with AMS+crop oil will clean set you up really well.

I have used it alone after first cutting on new seeding hay once and it took care or some heavy bluegrass. Don't cheat on the rate or admixture


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks 4 the info, I have not used it ever before but I was talking to a man who works for dupont and he was telling to try it.


----------

